# Heres another one!



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

We did this one today, how much would you have completed it for? 8'x38'x11'....


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> We did this one today, how much would you have completed it for? 8'x38'x11'....


Lemme guess the "family" told you to do this for $25


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Actually 75...


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

We just had one similar to that. With the right equipment it was 2 guys 2 hours plus debris. The invoice was $250.00


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Believe it or not, he did it with just a poulan pro hedger, and about an hours worth of work...by himself.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

75 wouldn't have covered the debris removal (clippings). I'd have bid at least 250.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> 75 wouldn't have covered the debris removal (clippings). I'd have bid at least 250.


:thumbup1:


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

debris removal(clippings), whats that?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Bush trimming should have been included with the lawn I wouldn't have paid you anything extra


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

we get 30 for intial grass cut and 20 for all shrubs touching the home. We told them we cant do it for 20, so they bid it. They came back to us with 75 to trim.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

250-300


----------



## WES1 (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree, we would not have touched it for less than $250.00


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

If you guys want check out my album, I just uploaded photos of a tree trim and gutter job we did a lil while back for $300...


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Ditto, $200 -250 and I would of just cut at the base of all the shrubs. Bundle them up and thrown them on the trailer. Not worth the time cleaning up the clippings. Take it back to the shop and throw them into the chipper. I've taken the stance of just remove it. Now I get less your photos don't justify or we can't tell what you trimmed. If i get that now I'll have a simple response "have your eyes checked lately"


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> we get 30 for intial grass cut and 20 for all shrubs touching the home. We told them we cant do it for 20, so they bid it. They came back to us with 75 to trim.


Should be $20 per shrub. You have 5-6 shrubs looking at your photos. Probably why he approved the $75


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

$1,500 or I'm not getting out of the truck. True story


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

275-350 Or i wouldn't have gotten out of my truck.I would rather sit home in the ac lol


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

and you WONDER why the industry is going to **** ?? Unless that was your neighbors house you just screwed your self and got the wool pulled over your eyes.


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

$250.00-300.00


----------

